# Dalian,China - North part of China port city



## Elbrus (Jul 13, 2005)

simply stunning!
Dalian has a first world feel in the pictures


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Dalian is reputed as the "Northern Hong Kong" in China.
I have been there, great city and great people. Btw, the Disco in Dalian is super.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

oliver999 said:


> dalian ice coverd harbour


Dalian harbour becomes ice-bound in winter? I didn't realize that, thanks!


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

^ Hey Dude, Dalian's altitude is about the same as Montreal in Canada, what do you expect in Winter time there? It is ice - free port. that part on the photo is not the port proper.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

^^ I never thought of it, I assumed that the ocean was warm enough to keep it ice free. Also the Russians seemed to be pretty interested in it back in the day as an "ice-free" port.

EDIT: well Wikipedia claims Dalian is "China's northernmost ice-free seaport" so perhaps the situation depicted in the photo is not common or doesn't happen in the port proper.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Finally, other Chinese cities have the chance to show themselves, not just Shanghai and Beijing, Beijing and Shanghai..... I think most of the people here are quite bored of Shanghai and Beijing already. Very nice pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

i have to agree that Dalian is one of the most beautiful cities in China... kay:

btw nice selection of pics...


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

what is that building which looks like a castle?


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

What's the point of that massive roundabout?? So wasteful of land, and im pretty sure one of the pic is not dalian, way too many western buildings.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> what is that building which looks like a castle?


That is Dalian's shell museum


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

fettekatz said:


> what is that building which looks like a castle?


hotel?


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> http://img.china.alibaba.com/blog/upload/2007/01/17/304765fc5d1fd6d80243ab7bdebeebe0.jpg


oliver999朋友，谢谢你对帖子的补充，您15楼的图片太大，这个帖子图片又较多，这影响了帖子打开的速度，希望你能用较小的图片替代15楼的图片，谢谢你。


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

It does has its western influence...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Foglio1986 said:


> oliver999朋友，谢谢你对帖子的补充，您15楼的图片太大，这个帖子图片又较多，这影响了帖子打开的速度，希望你能用较小的图片替代15楼的图片，谢谢你。


这个就算大拉? 我以前发的上海全景图,不知道要比这个大多少。这里的人不怕图片大，只怕图片小,来这里最吸引眼球的就是PANO


----------



## Rafael MG (Jul 25, 2007)

Impressive how western the city looks in some pictures.

This city is a hidden gem in China´s coast.

Great job!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dalian


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

oliver999 said:


>



Err besides the first photo one is New Jersey and the other is Paris.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

awesome city. that castle looks great kay:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dalian


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)

oliver999 said:


>


please don't put Paris there. please! you must have never heen to Paris. You don't know what the city look like.


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

unixer said:


> please don't put Paris there. please! you must have never heen to Paris. You don't know what the city look like.


^^ I think he's just trying to make a comparison of public open spaces.


----------



## jobecob (Feb 7, 2007)

if you ask me, It is the most beautiful city of China. (I still love Kumming though)


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)

Huhu said:


> ^^ I think he's just trying to make a comparison of public open spaces.


Champs de Mars of Paris has more than 100 yrs of history, and Eiffel Tower, undoubtedly, it's one of the greatest monuments of the world. the ecole militaire and the seine, both are historic and beautiful. the neighborhood is one of the most elegant quartiers of Paris.

XingHaiGuangChang of Dalian is huge, but ugly. some american style bars and ugly condo towers around the the square, an european style fake ship on one side, a chinese icon "HuaBiao" another side. the square is not a chinese thing, european/american either. it looks more like a baby's toy box openned there.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

unixer said:


> Champs de Mars of Paris has more than 100 yrs of history, and Eiffel Tower, undoubtedly, it's one of the greatest monuments of the world. the ecole militaire and the seine, both are historic and beautiful. the neighborhood is one of the most elegant quartiers of Paris.
> 
> XingHaiGuangChang of Dalian is huge, but ugly. some american style bars and ugly condo towers around the the square, an european style fake ship on one side, a chinese icon "HuaBiao" another side. the square is not a chinese thing, european/american either. it looks more like a baby's toy box openned there.


yeah, paris is great, but dalian is extremly clean and beautiful.
if you would like to compair, you should take beijing compair with paris, although paris is much much smaller scale than beijing.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

dalian http://www.synotrip.com/dalian/introduction
Population: 5.4 million
Urban Population: 2.59 million
Area: 12,578 sq km

while paris has smaller urban polulation(2.2million) and area.
Paris Population Profile
City Proper
Population: 2,200,000
Area: 100 sq km (40 sq mi)
Nicknames: The City of Light


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)

oliver999 said:


> dalian http://www.synotrip.com/dalian/introduction
> Population: 5.4 million
> Urban Population: 2.59 million
> Area: 12,578 sq km
> ...


Buddy, i have to clarify the meaning of urban/surburban. in europe/N.A, the meaning of "core urban area and suburban regions" is totally different from what you're thinking about.
do you know "La Defense", the CBD of Paris is more than 20 km far away from the so-called urban area of Paris? according the european/N.A standard, only the 3rd circle area of Beijing (SanHuan Lu) can be called urban area.

you're misleading other people with wrong information  
i lived in Paris for 5 years and visited Dalian many times. i think i know them well. if you really want to know the size of the two cities, please go Google Earth and try the button "ruler" 

btw, i believe urban Beijing is a little bit bigger than Paris by area. But the so-called big city of Dalian is absolutely not big enough


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning city!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dalian:


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

...It really looks like a US city!!!


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

googleabcd said:


> ...It really looks like a US city!!!




Unfortunately.


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Wow, nice progress!!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow, great city! Never seen it before!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

They're building this monster project in Dalian. 1x81 floors, 1x60 floors, 3x41 floors:















































You can follow the construction process here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455607


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

z0rg said:


> They're building this monster project in Dalian. 1x81 floors, 1x60 floors, 3x41 floors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dalian future highest skyscraper


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## wonder why (Dec 22, 2007)

just so so,China is very poor.maybe 50 years later ,it will be better..best wishs to China


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

wonder why said:


> just so so,China is very poor.maybe 50 years later ,it will be better..best wishs to China


low income, low commodity price.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Not a bad looking city.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

wonder why said:


> just so so,China is very poor.maybe 50 years later ,it will be better..best wishs to China


Another person who's jealous of China, but thanks for your best wishes.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Another person who's jealous of China, but thanks for your best wishes
_______________________________

NO more word we welcome people who like china and we hope they come here for toursim or investment . to people who not just take there words as air


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Johnor (Jan 8, 2008)

Was the city destroyed in the war? There seems to be some old houses lingering among all the modern houses. Or what has happend to the city?


----------



## RadioFan (Dec 5, 2005)

It looks Northern Chinese cities are more clean and comfortable than Southern Chinese cities... Is it right?


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

RadioFan said:


> It looks Northern Chinese cities are more clean and comfortable than Southern Chinese cities... Is it right?


No, just Dalian. Most of the time, southern cities are much cleaner than northern cities because the north is where China's heavy manufacturing takes place. 

Dalian is like 'San Francisco of the East'


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

RadioFan said:


> It looks Northern Chinese cities are more clean and comfortable than Southern Chinese cities... Is it right?


south chinese city, like hangzhou\xiamen\shenzhen all clean and comfortable.but generally, north city is a bit cleaner than south.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

New Dalian pics - skyscrapers.cn


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

I read the city was practically built by Russians, hence it retained much of its Russian/European architectural heritage.


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

My hometown!LOVELY CITY!


----------



## SanMiguel (Sep 15, 2002)

the thread-title is a bit confusing, i expected to see only pics of the north part of Dalian
but in the first post i can see pics of South Dalian too.
so i guess the title is meant to be like "China port cities - northern part"  right?

Anyways, many thanks for the nice aerials in this thread.
i knew Dalian already ... but not from the air.
Thanks again!

.


----------



## henrypan123 (Jul 16, 2008)

Really nice city! I've heard about it but never been there. I hope that one day i could have a travel in such city. It looks like an European city somehow.


----------



## henrypan123 (Jul 16, 2008)

RadioFan said:


> It looks Northern Chinese cities are more clean and comfortable than Southern Chinese cities... Is it right?


Oh, I'm afraid not. As far as I know, the Souther Chinese cities are much richer and more mordenized than the northen ones.


----------



## henrypan123 (Jul 16, 2008)

SanMiguel said:


> the thread-title is a bit confusing, i expected to see only pics of the north part of Dalian
> but in the first post i can see pics of South Dalian too.
> so i guess the title is meant to be like "China port cities - northern part"  right?
> 
> ...


Yes, U are right. The title is really a bit confusing.


----------



## chinatyphoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Dalian is just near to my home, beautiful city!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Its gorgeous!


----------



## JAVA COFFEE (Dec 18, 2007)

Lovely City! Thanks for all d pics.


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

RadioFan said:


> It looks Northern Chinese cities are more clean and comfortable than Southern Chinese cities... Is it right?


no

northern cities and people are a bit dirtier (especially shandong) than southern cities (except guangdong) but now it could have changed

regional culture has something to do with it as well


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

very very beautiful


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

北方明珠,丹东妹妹好。


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics
Very nice thread
:cheers:
The ball is really huge!


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

oliver999 said:


> 北方明珠,丹东妹妹好。


谢谢啊 ~！！！


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

let's not forget the girls in dalian are drop-dead gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

bobbycuzin said:


> let's not forget the girls in dalian are drop-dead gorgeous :drool:


Do you have proof?


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

bobbycuzin said:


> let's not forget the girls in dalian are drop-dead gorgeous :drool:


3q YOU!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ In english please 



Skybean said:


> Do you have proof?


Any photos?


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

Is it true that name Dalian comes from Russian Dalniy?
Btw, does Russian heritage still remain in the city?


----------



## rusgeren (Feb 1, 2009)

Was Dailan a russian city?:shifty:


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

rusgeren said:


> Was Dailan a russian city?:shifty:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalian



> While Japan's intention to lease Port Arthur and its surrounding areas based on the Treaty of Shimonoseki met with the Tripartite Intervention by France, Germany and Russia, the Russian Empire in 1898 succeeded in leasing the peninsula from the Qing Dynasty, and a modern city was laid out with the name of Dalny (Дальний). Linked to the Trans-Siberian Railway's branch line, Dalny became Russia's primary port-city in Asia. Russian government contributed more than 10 million golden rubles (equivalent to 11,5 bln today's rubles) into the city foundation and building.


----------



## rusgeren (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks void0. I though russians were only in Harbin. Dailan looks like a typical chinese city. Maybe some forumers have pics of some "russian" buildings.


----------



## Kreiven (Dec 29, 2008)

WONDERFUL PLACE!!! Nice pics...


----------



## Bergenser (Mar 25, 2006)

What a cool city.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

东方丹东;31538642 said:


> 这是一个神话！不知道你明不明白汉语，但是我还是要这样告诉你！大连的文明程度不次于任何一个美国城市！


it's actually true. dalian was voted #1 for the most beautiful women in china by the people's daily. the city was also voted the #1 most livable city in the country by china daily.

dalian is also the hometown to a large number of models, actors, and top athletes. even the mounted police women there are pretty!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

void0 said:


> Is it true that name Dalian comes from Russian Dalniy?
> Btw, does Russian heritage still remain in the city?


yes, a lot of russia heritage still remain in the city.


----------

